# Files missing when installing from ports after upgrade to FreeBSD 11



## takeda (Nov 18, 2016)

So I recently upgraded my system to FreeBSD 11, and when recompiling packages I noticed that some files are missing (and it is always the same files).

For example, when installing perl5-5.24.1.r4, it installed perl binary but perl5 and perl5.24.1 were missing.

When installing bind99, /usr/local/sbin/named was missing.

When I perform "make package" and then install the resulting package then all files are installed as they should.

I did not have this issue when I was using FreeBSD 10, was there any change that could cause this?

Edit: More info, the files do exist in stage directory after "make stage", and it's possible that missing files are hardlinks.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 18, 2016)

Did you delete and reinstall _all_ packages?  If you installed new ports after a major version upgrade, that does not work.  Either never touch the installed ports after that type of upgrade, or delete them all, then reinstall.  There is a procedure at the end of the ports-mgmt/portmaster man page.  pkg(8) does this automatically, I think.


----------



## takeda (Nov 18, 2016)

I think I found a bug report for it: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=214381


----------



## takeda (Nov 18, 2016)

Yes I reinstalled all ports (`portmaster -af`), the issue is happening every time I reinstall affected port.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 18, 2016)

-af is slower and more fragile than the recommended way, but okay.


----------

